
Ask HN: Any lessons learned from running a hacker space - matt_the_bass
Thinking about the new year and resolutions makes me also think of lessons learned.<p>This is Hacker News. So can anyone share any lessons learned about running or working with a hacker&#x2F;maker space? Please share things that worked and more importantly things that didn&#x27;t work.
======
Tomte
Okay, time to repost:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15998894](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15998894)

~~~
matt_the_bass
Great reference. Thanks! Do you think those same things hold true 10 years
later?

------
codegladiator
Things that worked: The projects I completed and shipped out/deployed.

Things that didn't work: The projects I kept adding features to.

